# arrow recover



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I lost an arrow the other day and was looking on the net for a way to find a lost arrow and I found this place in Minot that sells a device that will find any arrow including carbon. Has anybody used this or heard of wether or not this works. Is it better to just go buy a metal detector? How do other people find lost arrows in tall grass and weeds?


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

When I lose an arrow in the lawn, I take my shoes off and feel for it with my bare feet. Works everytime, it's quick and easy to feel the shaft with bare feet. Not recommended for broadheads though.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Yup thats what I do too.


----------

